# Frage an die Hacker



## Chamäleon (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir (mal wieder) ein selbstgemachtes Problem eingehandelt.

Zwar sind meine Internet-Zugangsdaten im DFÜ-Netzwerk-Zugang gespeichert, allerdings habe ich das Passwort verschusselt. Es ist mein eigener Rechner, ich habe also Administrator-Rechte. Kann ich das Passwort wieder auslesen?

Wäre echt dankbar für eure Hilfe, da ich T-Online nicht noch 5 Euronen für ein neues Passwort zahlen möchte.


System Windows XP Professionell, SP2


----------



## lol rofler (26. Oktober 2006)

ich nehme an, dass du dich bestimmt noch einloggen kannst...
sonst könntest du hier nicht posten  

versuche es mit http://www.ethereal.com/download.html


----------



## gorim (26. Oktober 2006)

Nimm Cain. Das liest die Kennwörter direkt aus der Verbindung aus. http://www.oxid.it.

Ich habe mir das Tool (lag mal einer ct-CD bei) angeschaut. Es war erschreckend, was man damit machen kann. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Chamäleon (26. Oktober 2006)

@gorim herzlichen Dank. Das war der Bringer. Hab mein Passwort wieder. Aber Deiner Aussage kann ich mich nur anschließen: erschreckend!!

@lol rofler auch ein nettes Tool. Kann man bestimmt zu vielen Zwecken gebrauchen!

Nochmal herzlichen Dank für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Oktober 2006)

@Ethereal/Wireshark: Wireshark (so heisst Ethereal jetzt, denn der Hauptentwickler hat die Firma gewechselt, jedoch liegen die Namensrechte fuer Ethereal bei seinem alten Arbeitgeber) ist ein wirklich nuetzliches und sehr umfangreiches Tool zum Trafficueberwachung.

@Cain & Abel: Auch ein sehr interessantes Tool. Ich hab mir das hier auf der Arbeit mal angesehen und find es nicht schlecht. Ohne Rainbow-Tables dauert das cracken von Passwoertern zwar zum Teil ewig, aber die anderen Funktionen findet man dafuer nicht in irgendwelchen Passwortcrackern. Man kann im Grunde sagen, dass Cain & Abel eine Zusammensetzung von Hyena und einem Passwortcracker ist.


----------



## gorim (26. Oktober 2006)

Tatsächlich, das Teil heißt Cain & Abel. Das Abel habe ich anscheinend immer übersehen und mich gefragt ob da nicht der Abel fehlt. 

gruß
gorim


----------



## CSANecromancer (26. Oktober 2006)

Mache ich was falsch oder bin ich der einzige, bei dem bei der Installation von C&A der Virenscanner das Schreien anfängt?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Oktober 2006)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Mache ich was falsch oder bin ich der einzige, bei dem bei der Installation von C&A der Virenscanner das Schreien anfängt?


Das kommt davon wenn man sich ein Klamottengeschaeft installieren will.
Aber das kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, denn der Service Abel kann zu durchaus fiesen Spielereien eingesetzt werden. Obwohl ich mir grad garnicht sicher bin ob der gleich mitinstalliert wird.


----------



## qoo- (4. Februar 2007)

Habe das gleiche Problem. Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen wie ich das mit cain anstellen muss um an die Zugangsdaten zu kommen?

Ich habe zwar die Zugangsdaten aus dem Routermenü (das ist einmal der username (eine 28stellige zahl nach der ein @t-online.de) folgt und das Passwort) aber das scheinen wohl nicht die vollständigen Daten zu sein.
Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen was da noch fehlt? Hab mir sagen lassen das der Username länger sein müsste und das nur ein Teil vom eigendlichen ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das stimmt.


----------

